# New FTC Guidelines Apply to Censoring/Deleting Threads?



## ElRay (Mar 17, 2016)

I noticed some threads containing negative reviews of sponsors' products/service disappearing. That definitely seems to violate the intent of the FTC's new social media guidelines, but looking at them, it seems like they clarified restrictions are all regarding information actually pushed-out, and no comments about censoring.

Since IANAL, anybody out there have actual experience/knowledge of the finer points? I'd hate to see the site taken down because the censoring/deleting violates FTC guidelines.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 20, 2016)

Well, that would make me very unhappy (if sponsors are able to pay for preferential treatment in that their negative reviews would disappear). That would make me find little use to be here. It's bad enough with predatory and unethical companies/individuals, and then the "honeymoon period" of new gear. But to never hear a downside? That would suck. And censorship sucks, anyway.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Apr 9, 2016)

*crickets*

Regardless of whether that violates the guidelines or not, I can't help but feel that it's not in our best interests. Could really use a response from Alex here; little bit concerned that he hasn't responded already. I know he's a busy dude with multiple sites to run, but keeping up with this section and responding in a timely manner is still part of the job.

Also noticed that certain threads in this subforum have been deleted without any apparent reason, which is rather odd.


----------



## beneharris (May 10, 2016)

How would that work? A forum is a privately owned entity, with members agreeing to terms. I've always thought things could be deleted for whatever reason that was deemed necessary. *shrug*


----------

